# winstrol injections



## dale809 (Jun 5, 2007)

alrite, im thinkin about trying a course of winstrol,

ive spoke to guy who owns gym he said, injections are better than tabs?

an i should do 8 week course, injecting mon wed fri? and i should still av tamoxifen. ive just finished a 10 week course of sus an dec HCG, just over a month ago, im not 100% what sort of gains i will make off winny? im looking to cut up abit more trying to lose less weight as possible.

also how long does it stay in system?

cheers


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

prefer tabs personally, tend to be much chepear and often find winstrol injections painful when done in the past


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

jab eod as winny will be out your system in 48 hours so youll be nearlly coming off every weekend

you can drink the winny too


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

jjb1 said:


> you can drink the winny too


This is true. If you find injections too painful you can take it oral.

I prefer injections to orals, but I had results with winstrol tablets before.


----------



## BangKok (Aug 9, 2007)

Used Winstrol Inj. frequently in the past (now prefer Oxa and Furazabol though). Never found the injections painful... and quality gains were always good!

About W.Depot clearing in 2 days... well not sure at all. Some research has been done on guinea-pig and dogs last year, showing that the absorption of Stanozolol is slower, suggesting that 1 shot every 4-5 days offers acceptable blood levels. Guess the lymphatic system does not cope so well with Stanozolol as it does with peptides and other compounds.

I believe a wider study will be conducted next year. The first was not statistically relevant since the number of specimen tested were only a few (20 guinea-pigs, 1 god).


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i wouldnt use winny e5d, always had great results daily for short periods or eod for longer ones


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

Probably exceptable blood levels for veterinary medical reasons.

I doubt much animal testing is getting done on winstrol for a bodybuilding use rather than just for a normal medical use.


----------



## BangKok (Aug 9, 2007)

miami797 said:


> Probably exceptable blood levels for veterinary medical reasons.
> 
> I doubt much animal testing is getting done on winstrol for a bodybuilding use rather than just for a normal medical use.


This was not done for Veterinary purposes.

The study will be conducted as part of a Stanozolol-Dossier for FDA-approval in human medicine.

Last year they did the High Toxicology Study on guinea-pigs. Since they were already examine the specimen, they followed by monitoring the blood levels (this second part was not public since it's of no value during a Toxicology Study).

Next year they'll proceed with Phase II (long-term toxicology study) that will require bigger animals (dogs).

After that will come the extrapolation of the data to human schema... and so on. Dossier should be ready end of 2008... FDA approval hopefully before 2010.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

Any chance you got a link or anything to that? I'm intrigued.


----------



## BangKok (Aug 9, 2007)

Dosages used for Acute Toxicology Study are extremely high (basically you have to go so high that you have part of the testing animal dieing from it).

So the amounts injected to the animals were muuuuuuuuuch higher than any Bodybuilder would ever try (mg/body weight).

For all dog-lovers on here... sorry to tell you this, but 1000's of dogs get used by the Pharma Industry every year for these kind of tests. The only consolation (if you can consider it one) might be that those animals were born in labs and never experienced a normal pet life.


----------



## BangKok (Aug 9, 2007)

miami797 said:


> Any chance you got a link or anything to that? I'm intrigued.


For general studies, you can search "Acute Toxicology Study(ies)" on the www. Normally also referred as "LD50" = Lethal Dose 50 = you have to increase the amounts of the drug untill 50% of the testing animals dies.

If you are interested in the specific study I mentioned... sorry cant show any document since there are patents and big investments involved. I can give some general info as long as Companies, Formulas and other details are not made public.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

So, are the ever 4-5 day injections possible because of the extreme doses? Was their some kind of test with normal doses coinciding the lethal dose testing to show if it would be exceptable levels to take a normal dose 5 days apart?

I'm asuming with good research they had some type of control testing to compare the extreme doses to.


----------



## dale809 (Jun 5, 2007)

cheers for replys fellas,

im gona go for the jabs, seem best option for me..

without soundin daft, what will winstrol do for me roughly?

will it make me gain weight? all i can gather is it gives your more cut up look?

cheers


----------



## BangKok (Aug 9, 2007)

miami797 said:


> So, are the ever 4-5 day injections possible because of the extreme doses? Was their some kind of test with normal doses coinciding the lethal dose testing to show if it would be exceptable levels to take a normal dose 5 days apart?
> 
> I'm asuming with good research they had some type of control testing to compare the extreme doses to.


Blood levels and urine metabolites were monitored on the guinea-pigs that survived and also on the dog. Note: the dog was not used for LD50 and dosages administered were more "similar" to what an athlete would use. Dogs are usually used for Long Term Toxicology Study and are given the drug for several months.

Animal's metabolism might be different than human's, but the way the compound is absorbed and carried into the system are quite alike.

Next year study will be conducted on at least 12 dogs (at least 3 will have already existing formulas, 6+ will get new formula and 3+ will get placebo).


----------

